# how much to earn?



## bornmw (Dec 22, 2010)

Hi,

We're -- a family of three (our kid is 1 y.o.) -- considering a move to the Silicon Valley.
The main question - how much do we need to earn (per household) to live comfortably in a good no crime area that can be accessed without a car (two bedroom is a preference), to have good medical insurance and to be able to send our kid to a kindergarten where kids don't shoot each other  ?

Thanks


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

Why Silicon Valley in particular?

Silicon Valley is a hugely expensive place to live - based on rents and house prices, if nothing else. Many folks who work there live in the Central Valley or other places that involve a hour (or more) commute each way. And, there is very little in the way of public transport in the area, so having a car is pretty much essential.

To get some feel for the area (and to take a look at housing ads) you should take a look at the online version of the San Jose Mercury News, especially the Real Estate and Jobs sections.
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## bornmw (Dec 22, 2010)

Bevdeforges said:


> Why Silicon Valley in particular?


Because the prospective employer is located in San Moteo.
One hour of commute is perfectly fine.
I just need to know the base minimum figure for the salary negotiations.
Thanks!


----------



## bornmw (Dec 22, 2010)

MAteo, sorry


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

San Mateo isn't really in Silicon Valley, but is kind of between SV and SF. You may actually do better in terms of affordable housing in the area around San Mateo - but getting by without a car is still real doubtful.

Base salaries kind of depend on what your job title and industry are. Personally, I'd want something in the six-figure region (i.e. $100K or more) to move back there. But hopefully someone with more recent experience will wander by with their thoughts.
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

Shangri-La is unfortunately not part of Silicon Valley. 
You will need a vehicle und the appropriate licenses and insurance. The rest is a matter of $.
You should know what your peers make. There is no way to guess a number by the information given in your post. You can be worth 50k to your potential employer, you ben be worth 150k to him.


----------



## bornmw (Dec 22, 2010)

Bevdeforges said:


> San Mateo isn't really in Silicon Valley, but is kind of between SV and SF.


Thanks for clarification!
San Mateo is a city "sometimes associated with the" Silicon Valley Silicon Valley - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia so I guess it's a common mistake 



Bevdeforges said:


> Base salaries kind of depend on what your job title and industry are.


I must've put it not very clearly, but I'm not trying to find out the base salary for my profession - I know it really well.
I'm trying to find out the base salary that will allow to live comfortably there :ranger:
100K-ish/per household of three?


----------



## Crawford (Jan 23, 2011)

bornmw said:


> Thanks for clarification!
> San Mateo is a city "sometimes associated with the" Silicon Valley Silicon Valley - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia so I guess it's a common mistake
> 
> 
> ...


I lived and worked in Silicon Valley area 10 years ago. It was an expensive place to live then with rentals of 2 bedroom apartments being in the 2,500 dollars per month range. Rents have gone down somewhat with the economic downturn

100K + should be your base for a family of three


----------

